# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  زوجات النبي اللاتي عقد عليهن ولم يدخل بهن

## احمد ابو انس

زوجاته صلى الله عليه وسلم اللاتي عقد عليهن ولم يدخل بهن


قال صاحب سمط النجوم العوالي : أما اللاتي عقد عليهم ولم يخل بهن فذكر في تاريخ الخميس والمواهب وذخائر العقبي أن عدتهن اثنتا عشرة امرأة 



الاولى : الواهبة نفسها له صلى الله عليه وسلم 

واختلف من هي ؟ فقيل : أم شريك القرشية العامرية اسمها غُزية بنت دودان وقيل بنت جابر بن عون وكان ذلك بمكة وكانت قبله عليه الصلاة والسلام تحت ابي العسكر بن تميم بن الحارث الأزدي فولدت له شريكا وذكر ابن قتيبة في المعارف عن ابي اليقظان ان الواهبة نفسها خولة بنت حكيم السلمي ويجوز ان تكونا وهبتا نفسيهما من غير تضاد 

وعن عروة بن الزبير قال : كانت خولة بنت حكيم من اللاتي وهبن انفسهن للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت عائشة : أما تستحي المرأة أ، تهب نفسها للرجل ؟ فلما نزلت ( تُرْجِي مَنْ تَشَاءُ مِنْهُنَّ وَتُؤْوِي إِلَيْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ ۖ) الاحزاب (51) قالت عائشة : يارسول الله ما أرى ربك إلا يسارع في هواك ( رواه اشيخان) وهذه خوله هي زوج عثمان بن مظعون ويجوز أن يكون ذلك منها قبل عثمان ولذلك قال الفضائلي فلما أرجأها تزوجها عثمان ويجوز أن يكون ذلك وقع منها بعد وفاته . 

وفي الكشاف وغيره من التفاسير : واختلف في أنه هل اتفق أن تهب امرأة نفسها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم تطلب مهرا أم لا ؟ فعن ابن عباس : لم يكن عنده أحد منهن وايه ( وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ ) بيان حكم في المستقبل 

والقائل باتفاق ذلك ذكر أربعا : ميمونة بنت الحارث الهلالية وزينب بنت خزيمة بن الحارث الهلالية وام شريك المذكورة وخولة بنت حكيم .


الثانية : خولة بنت الهذيل بن هبيرة 


تزوجها عليه الصلاة والسلام فيما ذكره الجرجاني في نسائه وهلكت في الطريق قبل وصولها اليه ، ذكره أبو عمرو وابو سعيد 


الثالثة : عمرة بنت يزيد بن الجون الكلابية 

تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني عقد عليها إذ الباب معقود لمن عقد عليها ولم يدخل بها وهو معنى التزوج في جميع هذا الباب فتعوذت منه فقال لها : " لقد عذت بمعاذ " فطلقها وامر اسامة بن زيد فمتعها ثلاثة اثواب . 
وقال ابو عمرو: هكذا روى عائشة وقال قتادة : كان ذلك في امرأة من سليم وقال ابو عبيدة : إنما كان ذلك في امرأة يقال لها اسماء بنت النعمان ابن الجون ويقال في عمره هذه : إن أباها وصفها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ما لهذه عند الله من خير " ثم طلقها . 



الرابعة : بنت النعمان بن الجون بن شراحيل 
أجمعوا على أن رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم تزوجها واختلفوا في سبب فراقه لها فقال قتادة وابو عبيده : سببه أنه لما دعاها قالت له : أنت تعال وأبت أن تجيبه وقيل قالت : أعوذ بالله منك فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم " لقد عذت بمعاذ ، وقد أعاذك الله مني " 
وفي رواية : " قد أعذتك ، الحقي بأهلك " قيل : إن نساءه صلى الله عليه وسلم علمنها ذلك فإنها كانت من أجمل النساء فخفن أن تغلبهن عليه فقلن لها : إنه يحب إذا دنا منك أن تقولي له : أعوذ بالله منك . 
وقيل : قلن لها : إذا أردت أن تحظي عنده تعوذي بالله منه فلما دنا منها قالت ذلك فقال لها ما قال ، فطلقها ثم سرحها الى اهلها فكانت تسمى نفسها " الشقية " فخلف عليها المهاجر بن ابي اميه المخزومي فأراد عمر أن يحده فقالت : لم يخل بي وأقامت البينة على ذلك 
وقيل : المتعوذه غيرها 
قال ابو عبيدة : ويجوز أن تكونا تعوذتا 
وقال اخرون : وجد بها وضحا ( البرص ) فقال : الحقي بأهلك " وقيل : في اسمها أميمة وقيل أمامة . 





الخامسة : مليكة بنت كعب الليثة 
قال بعضهم هي المستعيذه وقيل : دخل بها والاول اصح اي انه لم يدخل بها ومنهم من ينكر تزويجها منه اصلا عليه الصلاة والسلام . 



السادسة : فاطمة بنت الضحاك بن سفيان الكلابي
تزوج بها بعد وفاة ابنته زينب وخيرها حين نزلت ايه التخيير فاختارت الدنيا ففارقها فكانت بعد ذلك تلتقط البعر وتقول : أنا الشقية اخترت الدنيا كذا رواه ابن اسحاق لكن قال ابو عمرو : هذا عندنا غير صحيح لأن ابن شهاب يروي عن عروة عن عائشة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حين خير ازواجه بدأ بها فاختارات الله ورسوله وتابع ازواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك . 
وقال قتادة وعكرمة : كان عنده صلى الله عليه وسلم عند التخيير تسع نسوة وهن اللاتي توفي عنهن 
وقيل : انه عليه الصلاة والسلام تزوجها سنة ثمان وقيل ان اباها قال : انها لم تصدق قط فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " لا حاجة لي بها " قلت وقد تقدم نظير هذا القول في شأن المرأة الثالثة من هذا الصنف وهي عمرة بنت يزيد فلعل الاصح الاولى او التاليه او كلتاهما




السابعة : العالية بنت ظبيان بن عمرو بن عوف
تزوجها عليه الصلاة والسلام وكانت عنده ما شاء الله ثم طلقها وقل من ذكرها . 
قال ابو عمرو : ومقتضي ذلك ان تكون ممن دخل بهن 
وقال ابن سعد طلقها حين دخلت عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم وروى ابو القاسم الطبراني عن الزهري عن ابي امامة بن حنيف فذكر حديثا طويلا وفيه : طلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العالية بنت ظبيان وفارق اخت بني عمرو ابن الجون الكندية من اجل بياض كان بهما 
قال الزهري : وبلغنا انها تزوجت قبل ان يحرم عليهما الصلاة والسلام ونكحت ابن عمر لما قدم فولدت منه .


الثامنة : قتيلة بنت قيس اخت الاشعث بن قيس الكندي

رزجها منه اخوها في سنة عشر من الهجرة ثم انصرف الى حضرموت فحملها فقبض عليه الصلاة والسلام سنة احدى عشرة نم الهجرة قبل وصولها اليه 
وقيل تزوجها قبل وفاته بشهرين 
وقال قائلون ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اوصى بأن تخير فإن شاءت ضرب عليها الحجاب وكانت من امهات المؤمنين وان شاءت الفراق فلتنكح من شاءت فاختارات النكاح فتزوجها عكرمة بن ابي لهب بحضرموت فبلغ ذلك ابا بكر فقال هممت ان احرق عليها بيتها 
فقال له عمر رضي الله عنه " ماهي من امهات المؤمنين ما دخل عليها صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا ضرب عليها الحجاب " 
وقال بعضهم : لم يوصِ فيها صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيء ولكن ارتدت حين ارتد اخوها الاشعث بين قيس وبذلك احتج عمر على ابي بكر رضي الله عنهما بأنها ليست من أمهات المؤمنين بارتدادها لا بسبب عدم دخوله عليه الصلاة والسلام 



التاسعة : سبأ بنت ابي الصلت السلمية 

تزوجها عليه الصلاة والسلام ومات قبل ان يدخل بها وقال ابن اسحاق طلقها قبل ان يدخل بها 


العاشرة : شَرَاف بنت خليفة الكلبية اخت دحية بن خليفة الكلبي

تزوجها صلى الله عليه وسلم فماتت قبل دخوله عليه الصلاة والسلام بها 



الحادية عشر : ليلى بنت الخَطِيم 
ليلى بنت الخطيم بن عدي بن عمرو بن سوار بن ظفر اخت قيس بن الخطيم . روى ابن ابي خيثمة وابن سعد من طريق هشام بن محمد بن السائب عن ابيه عن ابي صالح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : أقبلت ليلى بنت الخطيم الى رسول الله وهو مول ظهر الى الشمس فضربت على منكبيه فقال : " من هذا أَكَله الاسود " وكان كثيرا ما يقولها فقالت : أنا بنت مطعم الطير ومباري الريح انا ليلى بنت الخطيم جئتك لأعرض عليك نفسي فتزوجني 
قال : " قد فعلت " 
فرجعت الى قومها فقالت : قد تزوجني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فقالوا : بئسما فعلت انت امرأة غيرى والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صاحب نساء تغارين عليه فيدعوا الله عليم فاستقيليه نفسك . 
فرجعت الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : يا رسول الله اقلني . قال : " قد اقلتك " فتزوجها مسعود بن أ,س بن سواد بن ظفر فولدت له فبينما هي في حائط من حيطان المدينة تغتسل إذ وثب عليها الذئب لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أكله الاسود " فأكل بعضها فأدركت فماتت . 



الثانية عشر : امرأة من غفار 

تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأمرها فنزعت ثيابها فرأي بكشحها ( الكشح : ما بين الخاصرة الى الضلع الخلفي ) بياضا فقال : " الحقي بأهلك " ولم يأخذ مما آتاها شيئا اخرجه الامام احمد 

وروى بن عساكر عن قتادة انها لما دخلت عليه وجردها رأي بها وضحا فردها واوجب لها المهر وحرمت على من بعده 
قلت : زاد العلامة محمد الشامي في عدتهن فذكر أنهن ست وعشرون فذكر الاثني عشر المذكورة ثم زاد فذكر : 

أم حرام : كذا في حديث سهل بن حنيف رضي الله عنه عند الطبراني 

وذكر : سلمى بنت نجدة كما في الاشارة والزهري بخط مغلطاي وقال المورد بنت بحيرة بن الحارث الليثية 
وذكر : سبأ بنت سفيان بن عوف بن كعب بن ابي بكر بن كلاب 
وذكر : سناء بنت اسماء بن الصلت بن حبيب بن جابر بن حارثة بن هلال ابن حرام بن سماك بن عوف بن امرئ القيس من بني حرام بن سليم السلمية ذكرها ابو جيدة فيما رواه ابن ابي خيثمة عنه وابن حبيب فيمن تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل ان يدخل بها وحكي الوشاطي عن بعضهم ان سبب موتها انه لما بلغها ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوجها سُرت بذلك حتى ماتت من الفرح 

وذكر : الشاة بنت رفاعة 
وذكر : الشنباء بنت عمر الغفاري روى ابن عساكر من طريق سيف بن عمر التميمي والمتفضل بن غسان القلابي في تاريخه من طريق عثمان ومن طريق ابن مقسم عن قتادة : لما دخلت عليه صلى الله علية وسلم لم تكن الا مدة بيسيرة ومات ابراهيم ابن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على بقية من ذلك فقالت : لو كان نبيا لما مات احب الناس اليه واعزهم عليه فطلقها واوجب لها المهر وحرمت على الازواج ذكر هذا ابن رشد في السيرة النبوية 

وذكر : ليلى بنت حكيم الانصارية الاوسية 

وذكر : مليكة بنت كعب الكنانية روى ابن سعد عن محمد بن عمر وعن ابي معشر ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوجها وكانت تذكر بجمال بارع فدخلت عليها عائشة فقالت لها : أما تستحين أن تنكحي قاتل ابيك ؟ وكان ابوها قتل يوم فتح مكة قتله خالد بن الوليد فاستعاذت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فطلقها فجاء قومها فقالوا يارسول الله انها صغيرة وانها لا رأي لها وانها خدعت فارتجعها .فأبى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاستاذنوه ان يزوجوها قريبا لها من بني عذره فإذن لهم 
قال محمد بن عمر واصبحنا ينكرون ذلك ويقولون لم يتزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كنانية قط 

ثم ذكر اخرهن : هند بنت يزيد المعروفة بابنة البرصاء سماها ابو عبيدة معمر ابن المثني في ازواجه صلى الله عليه وسلم 


تنبيه :
المراد بعدم الدخول عليها الوطء فإن من هؤلاء من ماتت قبل الدحول وهي اخت دحية بن خليفة الكلبي باتفاق واختلف في مليكة وسناء أماتتا او طلقهما مع الاتفاق على عدم دخوله بهما 

وفارق عليه الصلاة والسلام بعد الدخول بالاتفاق بنت الضحاك وبنت ظبيان وقبله باتفاق عمرة واسماء والغفارية 
واختلف في ام شريك هل دخل بها مع الاتفاق على الفرقة والمستقيلة التي جهل حالها . 

والمفاراقات باتفاق سبع واثنتان على خلاف 
والميتات في حياته اربع : خديجة بنت خويلد وزينب بنت خزيمة بعد الدخول واخت دحية وبنت الهذيل قبله باتفاق 





هذا المقال منقول من أحد المنتديات , أردت من خلالكم تحقيقه , جزاكم الله جميعاً خيراً.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل كل ما ورد في المقال صواب ؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للرفع.

----------

